# Why I here I guess



## Gofa (May 29, 2014)

This is about science fiction so I'll take a bit of poetic licence. When you break it all down and I mean way down. Everything is just dust. Cosmic dust started the stars and the heavy elements, from the periodic table, formed and the planets grew from dust and if you burrow down to the quantum level again you find dust. Call them particles. Forces ie the strong force and the weak force hold the cores of atoms together and gravity binds even more dust at a macro level into planets.
Who are we. Man woman dog cat we are all dust. All are energy beings animating collections of dust. Look at the waves coming from the ocean, the water does not move, a wave form flows through it, animating it and when the wave hits the beach, the wave form transforms into mostly noise and a little heat and is gone.
Sound spooky. Metaphysical. Maybe. But the truth is all the above is basic physics, hard science. I am new here and hoping by writing about the weird and the wonderful as I see it, that my own dust gets sorted out better than it is now.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 30, 2014)

Well..it looks like you are off to a pretty good start. 

Welcome to WF. There are quite a few Sci Fi writers wandering around here sweeping up the cosmic dust (man that stuff just gets EVERYWHERE) and writing down a few things here and there.

Watch out for that Bishop fella. He's gonna try to recruit you for his delusional...err..I mean...growing (yeah, that's it) Sci Fi army. 

I hope you enjoy your time here on th forum. It's a great place to hang out and learn about the art of writing.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

Alright... I'm guessing you're in college.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Digital Dust!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 30, 2014)

There's a lot of talk about dust, but I'm more of a believer of inter-connectivity. Welcome to WF, enjoy your time here!


----------



## Gofa (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. Yes I've been to university and later taught at that university. That was 20 and 40 years ago respectively.  As you can tell my dust is old. PS no science it was accountancy and law. Oh dear the dust on my image is smudged already. I like writing but only on an Ipad. My day job when I still do it, sees me at a computer and this changes the flavour of the words so I one finger tap as it suits my taste


----------



## aj47 (May 30, 2014)

Science is cool.   Just this morning I'm posting the Dmitri Mendeleev Blues.   I thought I'd posted it before but I'm an old lady and my brain gets confused.

Welcome to the forum.  I like science geeks.


----------



## Pandora (May 30, 2014)

Hi Gofa, brilliant first post! I enjoyed and now Dust in the Wind is playing in my thoughts, thank you for that. Welcome to WF I will very much look forward to listening to you!

Pandi


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2014)

How did all this dust get in here?  Welcome to the site, Gofa. I was sure your name would have something to do with dust, but it sounds like gopher...but wait...gopher's live in dirt and dirt makes dust...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 30, 2014)

I'm really getting into Sci-Fi recently, and I really hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 30, 2014)

Hi there, Gofa. You done went all mystical and stuff, and now I'm wondering if I won't just blow away into a bazillion particles when I'm least expecting it. Then again does it have to happen when I least expect it? Why can't it happen when I expect it? Do I expect it?

I'm thoroughly confused now.

Anyway, welcome to the forums, and once you complete ten posts you can post your work to the creative areas. If you need help with anything, give one of us staff members a shout.

J.


----------



## Gofa (May 31, 2014)

J Afinson " You done went all mystical and stuff, "
Thank you I consider this high praise from some one with an Avatar of a solitary door in the woods. When I consider the door, I hear the words of that brilliant 20th century Philosopher Kenny Rogers who penned 
"you've got to know when hold up, now when to fold up, know when to I walk away, know when to run"

On a serious note thank you one and all for a warm welcome.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 31, 2014)

_*...must....resist.....urge...to correct...lyrical....mistake.....*_


----------

